

Show HN: Phynix = Sandbox + Physics + Unix - mion
http://mion.github.io/phynix/

======
newsoundwave
Had fun with this for a couple minutes. Would definitely be cool to see what
this becomes.

A couple things I noticed:

Underlining and placing the description of the command on the same line as the
command made me totally glance over the actual command. I typed "Make box" two
or three times before I saw there was an example, and then finally I saw the
syntax.

Another nice thing would be if there were some defaults, especially for the
initial x/y values.

A question would be, how exactly are joints supposed to work? Sometimes they
seem very rigid, other times it almost _bends_.

~~~
mion
Thanks a lot for the feedback! My goal is to make a tool you would use to
quickly prototype 2D games that involve physics (eg: Angry birds).

Hmmm I see, I'll make sure to change the commands' instructions.

Defaults would be cool, but not fixed right? What if you could click somewhere
and the x,y gets pasted in the command box?

Joints come from Box2D (a famous physics engine), they should have fixed
length but it's not 100% accurate. Ok cool, when I add the other joint types
I'll improve the description!

